# JSP include file Direktive



## dsv fritz (23. Nov 2006)

Ich suche einen Workaround für mein Problem:

Ich habe mehrere JSPs in denen ich Dateiinhalte mittels include file Direktive einbinde.
Die Bedienung für die include Direktive ist ja bekanntlich, dass ein relativer Pfad angegeben werden kann und sich auf das Root-Verzeichnis der Applikation bezieht. Und  da kommt mein Problem:

Ich hab folgende Verzeichnisstruktur:

/             "Das HTTP-Root-Verzeichnis
/jsp/       "Mein Verzeichnis mit der JSP Seite
/info/      "Aus diesem Verzeichnis soll eine Datei eingebunden werden

Zuerst dachte ich mir, ich geb einfach den normalen, relativen Pfad an:

```
<%@ include file="../info/info.html"%>

und dann auch noch:

<%@ include file="../../info/info.html"%>
```
Aber dann kommt immer:
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /applet.jsp(50,8) File "/../info/info.html not found


Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich bei meinem Hosting-Provider nur .war-Dateien hochladen kann und ich nicht direkte Einstellungen am Tomcat-Server vornehmen kann.

Lange Erklärung kurzer Sinn:
Kennt jemand einen Workaround, wie ich auf Datein ausserhalb des JSP-Verzeichnis zugreiffen kann?

Ich habe bisher schon eine Lösung, indem ich die Dateien in den JSP-Ordner einbinde.

Noch zusätzliche Info: Die Dateien sind schon vor dem Kompilieren bekannt. :wink: 

Im Forum wurde auch schon mal darüber diskutiert, aber so weit ist noch niemand gegangen.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Revenant (23. Nov 2006)

hm, probiers mal mit ner absoluten pfadangabe von root verzeichnis aus, also file="/info/info.html"


----------



## dsv fritz (30. Nov 2006)

Habe leider keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden und habe mich nun entschlossen, den Aufbau zu ändern, jetzt klappt's.


----------

